# New Campsite - Best Area?



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi there

A recent redundancy, and a sale of one of my partners properties mean we can escape this country. With the help of our motorhome, or hopefully a slightly newer one, (watch this space), we want to tour Europe, but in the meantime we would like to buy some land and perhaps stick a couple of ex tour operator mobile homes on - one for my daughter and family to stay in and one for storage or maybe even to let out. Anyway, what I'd like to ask people who regularly travel south - 
Is there an area on the route south missing a good, small cheap campsite or aire? what we'd like to do is start small by offering a stopping place, and see how that goes on whether to extend to a proper campsite. We just can't decide where it should be. So far we've not travelled further south than La Llosa at Cambrils in the motorhome, so have limited experience, Where should we be?

Thanks


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Where you should be is actually the least of your possible problems........Great idea in principle....lots of lovely inland areas needing aires/small sites.......you just try to get permission for THAT in Spain......you will need lots of money, a GOOD solicitor and about TWENTY years worth of patience.......the land laws in Spain have been tightened and there is no way you can just buy some land and shove a static home or two on it without permission.Plus they would have to be manned permanently or risk getting trashed..... Best idea would be to try to buy a small campsite but they are VERY expensive even if not good......the actual permission bit is very valuable because of these laws. Sorry to be so negative but I have seen many people try to go down similar routes and come unstuck.....it really isn't that easy but the best of luck anyway and if you DO manage to get something sorted remember to let us all know !
Because there is no doubt that in the right area the demand would be there.......

Lynda


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for that Savannah, I see you live there so should know. We were only looking to put mobile homes on the land, does that not make a differerence. We have looked at land near where my daughter lives in the Ebro Delta area, and they all state good for siting a mobile home. My daughter and son in law have worked on campsites in Catalonia for many many years, that is where they met, and the idea would be for them to live in one of the mobile homes. Will bear your comments in mind though and may have to re think. It would only have been on an informal basis anyway, perhaps a bit like the French Passion sites, Can't do anything till my house is sold just investigating.

Thanks again


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

*and they all state good for siting a mobile home*

They will state anything to get you to buy as savannah said lots of money needed for bribes etc.

But you can buy my place put 2 wood cabins on it no problems plus plenty of parking for motorhome see my web site.But whatever you do get a English speaking Spanish lawyer,not a Spanish speaking English one.
And dont move to far inland it gets freezing in the winter.and boiling in the summer.

Good luck.


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dora,

I must say that I can only speak for the area I live in as most councils make their own rules up as they go along !

However, it makes no difference if its a mobile home or a house.....the law is very specific.....on non urban land.......if it is attached to anything....drains, water....and is on a base from which it cannot move of its own accord...it needs planning permission the same as if it is a house...full project, architect etc, also as the laws have tightened even more, if a house is built illegally you would not be able to connect to the electricity supply.
there are lots of firms around selling unsuspecting people wooden chalets, mobile homes etc saying they don't need permission, course once they have your money they dont actually give a toss about your future problems.

It used to be the case that a 'well connected' solicitor and a 'helpfull' mayor could get you most things......however a great majority of the mayors are now in jail down here !!!!!

In other words please be very very careful but I really hope you manage to get something sorted out as we could certainly use more aires, as I said , especially inland and down here !

best wishes
Lynda


----------

